# mod_pagespeed error



## bluecircle (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello, I try to install mod_pagespeed on my FreeBSD-8.3 server, port is in www/mod_pagespeed, but I have this problem. I had tried to find solucion in Google but no success.
Thank you.
Davide


```
CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apr_thread_compatible_pool.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/apr_timer.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher.o
net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher.cc: In static member function 'static bool net_instaweb::LoopbackRouteFetcher::IsLoopbackAddr(const apr_sockaddr_t*)':
net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher.cc:111: error: 'APR_INET6' was not declared in this scope
net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher.cc:112: error: 'const union apr_sockaddr_t::<anonymous>' has no member named 'sin6'
gmake: *** [out/Release/obj.target/instaweb_apr/net/instaweb/apache/loopback_route_fetcher.o] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_pagespeed.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm guessing you're running a kernel that doesn't have IPv6 support.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 25, 2013)

It looks like you disabled IPv6 support in devel/apr1. Rebuild devel/apr1 with IPv6 support enabled.


----------



## bluecircle (Feb 25, 2013)

I had rebuild apr1 with IPv6 support and now is fixed.
Thank you all.
Davide


----------

